# Symbolism in Gattaca



## Revenge of the Bjorn (Dec 23, 2003)

I just saw this movie and I thought it was awesome, but anyway I was wondering, besides the stairway in Jerome's house are there other little easter eggs and whatnot throughout?  And thabks in advance to any that help.


----------



## Fyrie (Dec 24, 2003)

His stairway is  a double helix - that is what you are referring to right? 

Here a couple others that come to mind:
- There is a scene when one of the two guys is looking into a mirror in the apartment, and because of the angle it reflects the ceiling at, the beams look like an X shaped chromosome.
- In-valid / invalid
- Character Names of Vincent FREEMAN and EuGENE MORROW

There must be a ton of others I am missing.

Semi-OT - I love the way their keyboards sound in that movie.  I want one that sounds that way.  It's more like a thump instead of a click.


----------

